# Horizon zero dawn or mass effect ?



## White boy in hawaii (Feb 25, 2017)

Cant decide what to get horizon zero dawn on the 28th of this month of mass effect on the 21st of march? Any one else going to pick up one of those games?


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 1, 2017)

Horizon. It's pretty good so far man. Lots of aspects from Tomb Raider, The Last of Us and Phantom Pain with a decent story too.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 1, 2017)

I have about 250 to spend on games for my ps4 so i might just get both , any other good single player games you have played?


----------



## WaxPayne (Mar 1, 2017)

Uncharted 4 , The Witcher , Last Guardian, Watchdogs 2 , Titanfall 2's campaign was surprisingly good, Nioh but only if you like Dark Souls style games, idk i have a ton of games but these would be a great starting point


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 1, 2017)

I have the witcher 3 and love it and watch dogs 2 , thinking about dark souls 3 for 19$ cant pass it up , hows borderlands the handsome collection


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3897565


What tomb raider is that is it "tomb raider definitive edition " or "the rise of tomb raider "


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3897565


Well i bought tomb raider definitive edition for 17$ going to go back to town on the 21st to pick up my pre order of mass effect andromeda and get the rise tomb raider


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2017)

The new tomb raider series is good like more continuous games you should get the first in the new series
The witches is outstanding and is by far in my opinion superior to all other games lol

Dark souls 3 is rather good as well


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 3, 2017)

sunni said:


> The new tomb raider series is good like more continuous games you should get the first in the new series
> The witches is outstanding and is by far in my opinion superior to all other games lol
> 
> Dark souls 3 is rather good as well


Iv been thinking about dark souls 3 it looks pretty good


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

White boy in hawaii said:


> What tomb raider is that is it "tomb raider definitive edition " or "the rise of tomb raider "


Sorry for the late reply, I forgot about this thread. I believe it's just the 'standard' Tomb Raider reboot/remake from a few years ago. Goooood stuff, I had a ball with it and plan on revisiting. 



sunni said:


> Dark souls 3 is rather good as well


Is 'Dark Soul' the one with the Skeletor-type guy on horseback? If so, I've been having fun with it off and on. (A bit mindless, like the God of War stuff, but still a fun time!)

I got a PS3 and a small pile of games for Christmas and we've been steadily adding a few here and there; nearly 40 already! (I purposely stay a generation or two behind for various reasons, it's worked very well for me since the 80s.)
We've been making a point to only grab the good stuff, trying to build a 'best of' for the console while sprinkling in some personal favorites....now it's just a matter of actually _playing_ them....


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Mar 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I forgot about this thread. I believe it's just the 'standard' Tomb Raider reboot/remake from a few years ago. Goooood stuff, I had a ball with it and plan on revisiting.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898831


I just started playing tomb raider definitive edition on ps4 last night its the one where lara is stuck on the island , its a really good game so far im going to get the newer one soon plus i like the tomb raider movies too so its perfect , i have horizon zero dawn still in the plastic that i won't open until i finish both tomb raider


----------

